# Tarps



## Anthony (16 Apr 2010)

I am looking at getting a new tarp to add to my touring equipment. I have searched the web and cannot really decide what to buy. So can anyone suggest a good tarp? My priorities would be for a light weight and a small pack size.


----------



## andym (16 Apr 2010)

Have you looked at backpackinglight.co.uk? They do a DVD about tarps which looks (from the excerpts on their site) really useful as an aid to making an informed decision.


----------



## psmiffy (16 Apr 2010)

What exactly is the definition of a "tarp" and what do you use it for

I carry a homebase groundsheet (£4.50) that I use under the tent on campsites - If I am wild camping and the weather is good I just sleep on the groundsheet if the weather is poor I put the tent up


----------



## vernon (16 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> What exactly is the definition of a "tarp" and what do you use it for



A tarp is a method of extracting more money per gram for less comfort per gram of tent material.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Apr 2010)

If you want a tarp to cover rather than ground sheet Decathlon do one with poles which is very good value. We have one for camping.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/tarp-3243880/


----------



## psmiffy (16 Apr 2010)

vernon said:


> A tarp is a method of extracting more money per gram for less comfort per gram of tent material.



When you put it like that I think I have seen them - used by the people you find hiding in the toilet block when the weather is a little iffy


----------



## hubbike (16 Apr 2010)

It is seriously easy to make your own. you'll need a sewing machine. maybe your aunt has one? buy however much ripstop nylon you need. sew hems to stop it fraying. then either sew on tabs for guy ropes or punch out eyelets which you can buy inexpensively too. Very good, light hammocks can be made in much the same way too, exactly to your dimensions/requirements.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Apr 2010)

I have a DD tarp. I use it as a shelter to cook under if the weather is against me. I use trees and paracord to secure it. If there are no available trees I peg it down and use a trekking pole for support. It also makes a nice 'garage' for my bike on a night.


----------



## psmiffy (17 Apr 2010)

*Best Bivvy thing I have seen*

I met a guy bivvying above the River Inn in heavy rain - I saw him about an hour before I came across him parked up for the night in a picnic area and he was riding with just a small rucksac with a thing that looked just like a medium sized fishing net attached to his back.

The "net" thing unfolded/uncoiled to become a waterproof wizards hat 5ft tall and and 6ft at the base in diameter. It seemed to keep the rain out no problem and he seemed pretty comfy -pretty rubbish photo it was very dark under the trees


----------



## psmiffy (17 Apr 2010)

hubbike said:


> It is seriously easy to make your own. you'll need a sewing machine. maybe your aunt has one? buy however much ripstop nylon you need. sew hems to stop it fraying. then either sew on tabs for guy ropes or punch out eyelets which you can buy inexpensively too. Very good, light hammocks can be made in much the same way too, exactly to your dimensions/requirements.



The homebase groundsheet I have came with eyelets and I did put it up in the garden with bungy cords and luggage straps - but I have never tried it in anger like that - I am a sceptic but open to "options"


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Apr 2010)

I used to camp for weeks on end as a squaddie, all under a tarp fashioned from a military poncho - bungee'd and paracorded to nearby trees - Ray Mears stylee.

I usually sleep in the one man tent now, but if it is a clear night I sleep under the tarp, so I can look up at the stars.


----------



## psmiffy (17 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I usually sleep in the one man tent now, but if it is a clear night I sleep under the tarp, so I can look up at the stars.



I sleep *on* the groundsheet so I can *see* the stars


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Apr 2010)

psmiffy said:


> I sleep *on* the groundsheet so I can *see* the stars



What I meant was I am sheltered by the tarp, but have visibility to the sky as the tarp is open ended.


----------



## psmiffy (17 Apr 2010)

I knew what you meant -just fancied a bit of friv


----------



## Anthony (17 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I have a DD tarp. I use it as a shelter to cook under if the weather is against me. I use trees and paracord to secure it. If there are no available trees I peg it down and use a trekking pole for support. It also makes a nice 'garage' for my bike on a night.




CM, do you find the dd tarp a good size? I like the look of it but I think 3m by 3m seems quite big. I only really want the tarp for cooking under when the weather is bad, a shelter to keep out of the rain when I don't want to be stuck inside my tent, and a bike 'garage' like you mentioned.

I was also looking at the msr e-wing. Has anyone had experience with that? It is extremely light and compact but it seems quite expensive and is it too small? Any thoughts?


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> CM, do you find the dd tarp a good size? I like the look of it but I think 3m by 3m seems quite big. I only really want the tarp for cooking under when the weather is bad, a shelter to keep out of the rain when I don't want to be stuck inside my tent, and a bike 'garage' like you mentioned.
> 
> I was also looking at the msr e-wing. Has anyone had experience with that? It is extremely light and compact but it seems quite expensive and is it too small? Any thoughts?



3m x 3m seems big, but that is the area covered when flat. Once you start sticking poles under it to create room underneath the floorspace reduces.

If I create an A frame 'tent with it, when I lie under it (at 1.78m tall) I am only 60cm from either end. Sure, there are smaller lighter weight tarps, but at 650g the DD 3x3 tarp isn't in spoke-bending territory either.


----------



## HelenD123 (18 Apr 2010)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you want a tarp to cover rather than ground sheet Decathlon do one with poles which is very good value. We have one for camping.
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/tarp-3243880/



Just seen the weight of this. 2.2kg! That's heavier than my tent.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Just seen the weight of this. 2.2kg! That's heavier than my tent.



That is with the metal poles, without it is about a kilo.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Apr 2010)

Ray Mears always has a tarp, the size of a tennis court .


----------



## Echolalia (21 Apr 2010)

The groundsheet on a tent will always get wet, when a human lays down on it on grass, the water will soak through the grass. I have used many things to combat this - Zlite thermarest (too big), bubble wrap and most recently two bin liners courtesy of the long haired library fella at Bangor Uni computing services who was rather kind, as I just walked in off the street to ask for two bags.


----------



## ASC1951 (22 Apr 2010)

I just cannot see the point of a tarp, at least in the UK. All the disadvantages of tents, very few of the advantages and a load of problems of their own.

Their alleged usefulness is a washover from the US, which is a whole lot drier, much warmer in the outdoor season and full of people whose idea of camping is to pole up in a 5 Litre truck with all their supplies in a portable fridge.


----------



## Anthony (22 Apr 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> I just cannot see the point of a tarp, at least in the UK. All the disadvantages of tents, very few of the advantages and a load of problems of their own.
> 
> Their alleged usefulness is a washover from the US, which is a whole lot drier, much warmer in the outdoor season and full of people whose idea of camping is to pole up in a 5 Litre truck with all their supplies in a portable fridge.



The point of having a tarp for me is it gives me a place to cook and sit in the evening when it rains. I don't really want to be stuck in my tent until I have to sleep. It can also be used escape showers during the day. It can be used to cover up the bike during the night. 

A heavy and bulky tarp I agree would be excessive, I might as well get a larger tent. But a light tarp of around 300g and a pack size of a water bottle would be a good complement to my light weight 1-man tent.


----------



## ASC1951 (22 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> The point of having a tarp for me is it gives me a place to cook and sit in the evening when it rains. I don't really want to be stuck in my tent until I have to sleep.


Ah, I understand now - you want to use it in conjunction with a tent. Fair enough. 

I don't think they are sensible as substitutes for a tent.


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> A heavy and bulky tarp I agree would be excessive, I might as well get a larger tent. But a light tarp of around 300g and a pack size of a water bottle would be a good complement to my light weight 1-man tent.



Any recommendations?


----------



## Anthony (22 Apr 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> Any recommendations?



lol. not especially. I started the thread asking for recommendations about tarps. 

Comedypilot suggested using a DD tarp which seems like a good solution. But I was also thinking about the msr e-wing, it's only 200g and very compact, but nobody here seems to know much about it. 

I'm definitely going to buy one, but i'm still not sure what.


----------



## Anthony (22 Apr 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> Ah, I understand now - you want to use it in conjunction with a tent. Fair enough.
> 
> *I don't think they are sensible as substitutes for a tent*.



Agreed.


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> lol. not especially. I started the thread asking for recommendations about tarps.



Oops.


----------



## just jim (23 Apr 2010)

Ultralite, superlite, awsumlite, incredilite or whatever - but pretty light all the same:

"team io" tarps


----------



## Echolalia (24 Apr 2010)

Anthony said:


> The point of having a tarp for me is it gives me a place to cook and sit in the evening when it rains. I don't really want to be stuck in my tent until I have to sleep. It can also be used escape showers during the day. It can be used to cover up the bike during the night.
> 
> A heavy and bulky tarp I agree would be excessive, I might as well get a larger tent. But a light tarp of around 300g and a pack size of a water bottle would be a good complement to my light weight 1-man tent.



What tent do you use Anthony?


----------



## Anthony (24 Apr 2010)

Echolalia said:


> What tent do you use Anthony?



I am the new owner of a green MSR Hubba HP tent. So far I am really impressed by it; It only weighs 1.3kg, packs really small, is freestanding, it is quick to set up and has a surprising amount head room for a 1 man tent.


----------



## Echolalia (26 Apr 2010)

Freestanding! Only after camping a few times, do you realise what a great innovation this is, means you can camp on any surface with no anchor points needed. Good choice.


----------



## Anthony (26 Apr 2010)

Echolalia said:


> Freestanding! Only after camping a few times, do you realise what a great innovation this is, means you can camp on any surface with no anchor points needed. Good choice.



Thats one of the reasons I bought it.


----------



## Salad Dodger (28 Apr 2010)

Can I suggest that you have a look at "Song of the Paddle" a website for open canoeists. There is plenty of info about tarps, lightweight tents, hammocks, bivvy bags, lightweight stoves etc.


----------



## Beardie (4 May 2010)

Echolalia said:


> Freestanding! Only after camping a few times, do you realise what a great innovation this is, means you can camp on any surface with *no anchor points needed*. Good choice.



So, what stops it blowing away if you're not in it to weigh it down?


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 May 2010)

Beardie said:


> So, what stops it blowing away if you're not in it to weigh it down?



Their wallet?


----------



## george at highbike (5 May 2010)

I'd recommend a DD camping hammock used one a few times now and am very impressed with comfort and at only 600grms it's very light. states shower proof but I've slept out in "light" rain no problem and bike is underneath safe and sound


----------

